# India's very first Olympic Gold in Beijing!



## ring_wraith (Aug 11, 2008)

> *Abhinav Bindra clinches India's first gold*
> 
> DOING THE NATION PROUD: Abhinav Bindra won the air rifle gold at the World shooting championship, India's first-ever in the sport, in Zagreb on Monday. — File photo: P.V. Sivakumar
> ZAGREB: Abhinav Bindra clinched the World Champioship gold, the first ever for the country in shooting, with a spectacular performance in the air rifle final on Monday.
> ...



Source 

It's about time!


----------



## iinfi (Aug 11, 2008)

i was jus abt to post this .... 

congrats from a billion people to Abhinav Bindra ..... BINGOOOOO


----------



## subratabera (Aug 11, 2008)

Gold at last. A big congratulation Abhinav. You made us really proud. Hip Hip Hurray.


----------



## _______ (Aug 11, 2008)

Great, Abhinav has made us feel very proud .. atlast after 20 years.

Hurray!!!! Chale chalo ....


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 11, 2008)

^^After 28 years!


----------



## hellknight (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats to Abhinav Bindra.. Gold it is.. in 1980's the western countries boycotted the Olympics due to Soviet Union's attack on Afghanistan.. agar wo participate karte to us time gold nahi aata.. 

I waited 22 years to see this moment .. the moment of Indian Flag high and National Anthem being sung in Olympics.. its the greatest moment of my life..


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome news, finally a Gold Medal  Hurray


----------



## New (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Abhinav Bindra


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 11, 2008)

Great work by A Bindra.


----------



## Maverick340 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sweet. Congratulations Bindra ! and  23 ~ wow ! 
_he is gonna get laaaiid _


----------



## govindeconn (Aug 11, 2008)

a GOLD!!!!

woweee.... at last a OLYMPIC GOLD.. and indian national anthem played after a looong time!!, congrats abhinav!


----------



## iMav (Aug 11, 2008)

Rightly said, it's about time.


----------



## drsubhadip (Aug 11, 2008)

great work and great concentration in the pressure situation....

atlast we got it...
thank u bindra


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 11, 2008)

Yippie!  Feels great to see an individual gold medal for India in Olympics.

Hope this time we win some more medals and break the history of having just one medal in each Olympic.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 11, 2008)

Best news ever for a sports fan in India. Thank you Bindra.

Bet this is some good news for dreamcatcher as well (click)


----------



## Pathik (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats, Abhinav Bindra.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great............ Go INDIA go 

one more good news for India "Saina Nehwal in Badminton quarters" she defeated fourth seed Chen Wang of Hong Kong.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 11, 2008)

yeah and now Aaj Tak will beat the hell out of every viewer who is watching the news by continuously playing Chak De India song for a month.. 

Lets hope that we bring more gold medals.


----------



## Renny (Aug 11, 2008)

Atlast! Great going, I really wish these kind of sports would get the same recognition and popularity like cricket, then we would really be winning more medals.


----------



## net_addict (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats .. Hope the rest of the squad keeps it up ..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Abhinav.
Another medal hope from Saina Nehwal who has qualified for Singles Badminton Quaterfinals. Hope she also strikes gold.


----------



## shaunak (Aug 11, 2008)

We struk Gold, We struck Gold.....

I think Saina will also bring in a silver atleast.... She absolutly PWNED the girl from HongKong  Who was ranked much higher than her.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats... 

Hope, Indian players will keep it up,,,


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats Abhinav Bindra , u rock 
well now we have beaten china
hope india gets many golds medals , abhinav has shown us what we all indians are capable of 
hope we get more golds this time


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 11, 2008)

Well Done ... Abhinav Bindra .. U finally struck us gold


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2008)

bravo....bindra 

this feeling is very much greater than the feeling of wining 100gold medals.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 11, 2008)

Finally, 
about time they got the damn thing! Other shooters were shooting left right and not center!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Aug 11, 2008)

He is already been showered with lakhs and crores of rupees, including bihar govt saying they will open a stadium on his name  
source : *www.ibnlive.com/olympicsnews/shooting-star-prizes-pour-in-as-states-honour-bindra/70895-29.html


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Abhinav.. And as mentioned above they are playing da chak de india track since morning..


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 11, 2008)

This is simply an amazing piece of news!! I'm really happy!! Great going Abhinav.


----------



## nvidia (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Abhinav
I hope Indians win more medals


----------



## iinfi (Aug 11, 2008)

yea folks .. saina nehwal is definitely a medal home ... 
she has a dashing attitude n game play .... i simply love her 

------
n dont forget ... there is another person who spoke in 10 different accents abt winning a medal has quit a match after losing fiirst set n trailing in the second... possibly faking an injury....
this time an excuse is gona be in ...... may b Jamaican accent ....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 11, 2008)

This is brillaint.If That a******* yuvraj can be given a crore and a ferrari for hitting 6 sixes in ana over, Bindra should be made PM.

We are really proud of you.Hopefully he will make us prouder in the near future.Sania Mirza however, retired hurt.


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm really feeling very proud.....

It was great to hear the Indian National Anthem being played in the Olympics......

Congrats Abhinav & Congrats INDIA .....


----------



## utsav (Aug 11, 2008)

Mazaak hogaya


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrates Abhinav Bindra


----------



## ITTechPerson (Aug 11, 2008)

We all should be proud for Abhinab


----------



## coolbuddy (Aug 11, 2008)

congrats Abhinav........//proud to be an INDIAN//......


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 11, 2008)

Congrats Bindra

He has done the my city and the whole Nation proud


----------



## maxmk (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations Abinav for bringing gold medal after 28 years... and wining first individual gold medal....

Guyz you can send your wishes to him on his official blog: 
*abhinavbindra.blogspot.com/


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 12, 2008)

ya, its good that  india atleast has the potential to win a gold. 

whatever Bindra won, its all his hard work.

as far it goes India = Cricket Cricket Cricket Cricket
& WTF, they lost today

go spend even more money on them
they won a cheap 20-20 trophy, there goes ALL INDIA on Cricket team's a$$ hailing them
pathetic

what other sports is india good in?


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 12, 2008)

Indians hail and pray cricketers who sometimes win and mostly lose.

But they miss our chess champion Anand who is rated as the #1 player internationally.

*ratings.fide.com/top.phtml?list=men (Link currently has July '08 ratings may change in course of time).


----------



## hellknight (Aug 12, 2008)

@s18000

dude.. I mean.. the National Anthem being sung at Beijing and Tri-color being raised high.. should be the greatest moment of any Indian's life.. Now i can see how much patriotism u have.. 

and agar aapko English samjh nahi aati to translate.google.com bhi hai.. mere bhai..


----------



## windchimes (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad to hear this. Congraats Abhinav.

By the way India's lose at the cricket test at the same time will help many
to think openly. 

Thanks Abhinav..!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2008)

*sorry hellknight*



hellknight said:


> @s18000
> 
> dude.. I mean.. the National Anthem being sung at Beijing and Tri-color being raised high.. should be the greatest moment of any Indian's life.. Now i can see how much patriotism u have..
> 
> and agar aapko English samjh nahi aati to translate.google.com bhi hai.. mere bhai..


i'm sorry for that harsh reply, it wasnt actually me who quoted you.
i was in a friends' room, maybe i left his pc for sometime & one of the guys (most prolly the north indian noob, as none of the others kno hindi, excpt me & him) quoted you.

its not the way i reply.

& i'm not that cheap to reply in such a way.

i apologise ... for that crap.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> they won a cheap 20-20 trophy, there goes ALL INDIA on Cricket team's a$$ hailing them
> pathetic




this isn't fair .... even that's a big achievement ! First every T-20 World Champs ! Dunno abt others but i didn't like this from ur end buddy !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 13, 2008)

wthell?

so you say allll those money, hype, money....... given to the cricketers was worth it?

look at that pankaj guy, he's a WC.

wth, i bet you forgot dhanraj pillai.

20-20 = time pass cricket. it shouldnt have been celebrated as such, 
its ok if you celebrate, but dont forget the other ppl who have achievd more, i.e., without such support.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 13, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> wthell?
> 
> so you say allll those money, hype, money....... given to the cricketers was worth it?
> 
> ...


 

No one can ever forget Dhanraj Pillai ... He's the guy who changed the face of Indian Hockey !

As far as the money is concerned , isn't Abhinav Bindra now getting lots of money , loads of lacs ! Hoping that u have read the newspapers !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

ya. coz he won a medal, a gold at it.

now politicians will make sure toopen some shoting ranges/schools.

look at china, USA...

china & usa hav athletes in every sport, why cant india be like that.

why celebrate for *"a"* gold like this. 

damn, if we had to wait for one gold medal this long, dunno how many decades it's going to take for india to compete against nations like usa, chine....
LOL

china is a developing country like india, but look at the way they are progressing.
will India ever host a Olympic?
Singapore has won for 2012 olym.
wtf is singapore compared to india?


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 14, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> As far as the money is concerned , isn't Abhinav Bindra now getting lots of money , loads of lacs ! Hoping that u have read the newspapers !


But that is only after he won the medal.  Does that hold true for Indian cricket?

Also, before Olympics there was lot of news flying around about shooting not getting enough govt. support like providing ammunitions for practice.  In spite, of that Abhinav has won so he deserves all that cash and possibly even more.

On the other hand, BCCI is known to be the richest cricket board of India but how many World cups do we have?  Just one.  Australia have 4 and West Indies have 2.



s18000rpm said:


> wtf is singapore compared to india?


A nation with far far far better infrastructure than India.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 14, 2008)

@s18000

No probs dude.. peace


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 14, 2008)

^ yeah ... no ill feelings man ... just a viewpoint !


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> A nation with far far far better infrastructure than India.


that i know
imeant by its size.
i think idia has more money too

--------
btw, look at that poor manipur girl, she couldn't go to china,coz of cheap sprts persnl.
he wanted his states' girl to go compete, but she didnt qualify.. or something, so nobody went for weight lifting...


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> ya. coz he won a medal, a gold at it.
> 
> now politicians will make sure toopen some shoting ranges/schools.
> 
> ...


I agree, instead of celebrating encourage the potential talent.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 14, 2008)

1 Billion people and just ONE gold ? This is cheap. Congratulations to Abhinav and insults to Indian Olympics.


----------



## afonofa (Aug 14, 2008)

Sure he deserves some cash reward and a LOT of recognition, but not as much money as he is being awarded now. Last I read the total reward amount till now was ~4 crores! He doesn't even need that much money. He has plenty of his dad's. Didn't his dad say he's going to gift him a 200crore hotel? 

Give him say 25 lacs and use the rest of the money to train more people and in different sports so we can win more golds(or atleast a bronze) in the future. This gold is probably the peak of his career. We should be looking towards encouraging and training future athletes.

I agree with what most people here feel about the ridiculous amount of money going into cricket and with average to below average results.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 14, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> will India ever host a Olympic?
> Singapore has won for 2012 olym.
> wtf is singapore compared to india?




Sorry to barge in, but WTF are you talking about?? 2012 Olympics is in London and half the civilization knows that.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 14, 2008)

Regarding development in China.. its economy was freed in the 70's.. ours in 1991.. they're a communist nation.. ever heard about strike in China?.. none.. and in India.. ha ha.. They've one child policy there.. and in India.. we've a failed policy of We two our two... and acc. to the sports ministry.. India will bid for the 2016 or 2020 Olympics games..


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Sorry to barge in, but WTF are you talking about?? 2012 Olympics is in London and half the civilization knows that.



oh sorry, my mistake.
i got mixed up with this "Singapore Youth Olympic Games 2010"
read in news paper sumtime back.......


----------

